# Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen



## DasWurmi (12. März 2017)

*Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Hey,

hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Unterforum.
Ich hab auf meinem Mainboard das F20 Bios installiert. Nun möchte ich auf das F5g, mit welchem ja auch das übertakten von Non-K-CPUs möglich sein soll zurückgehen.
Nur leider lässt mich weder das eine Q-Flash vom Bios, noch @Bios von Gigabyte auf eine ältere Version des Bios zurückspulen. Das Problem besteht auch bei anderen Versionen.
Anscheinend lässt sich generell kein älteres Bios aufspielen.
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das zu umgehen bzw. ein alternatives Bios, mit dem das Übertakten noch möglich ist ?

Danke für sämtliche Antworten !
Wurmi


----------



## drstoecker (12. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Bei Asus geht's das zurück Flashen auf ne ältere Version auch nicht. Bei asrock geht es und bei msi auch, obwohl bei dem z170 krait 3x auch eine BCLK Sperre ab 144,5mhz drin ist. Kann sein das es was mit dem mikrocode zutun hat.
mein asrock z170 i7 Prof funktioniert ach mit der letzten bios Version ohne Probleme und mein msi z170m mortar auch weis aber grad nicht welche Version da drauf ist.


----------



## Chimera (12. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Bei Asus geht's das zurück Flashen auf ne ältere Version auch nicht. Bei asrock geht es und bei msi auch, obwohl bei dem z170 krait 3x auch eine BCLK Sperre ab 144,5mhz drin ist. Kann sein das es was mit dem mikrocode zutun hat.
> mein asrock z170 i7 Prof funktioniert ach mit der letzten bios Version ohne Probleme und mein msi z170m mortar auch weis aber grad nicht welche Version da drauf ist.



Ganz so stimmt es nicht, bei Asus geht es schon auch, nur eben nicht bei jedem Board. Bei Giga hatt ich dies auch schon, beim alten G41 Brett, da konnt man auch nicht zurück, was mich doch sehr wunderte, denn bei meinen Asus Brettern (M4A87TD Evo, P7P55D und P8Z77-M Pro) ist es absolut problemlos möglich (beim M5A78L-M/USB3 hab ich es noch nie ausprobiert). Warum Asus nicht bei allen Brettern ne gleiche Schiene fährt...keine Ahnung. Sieht man ja auch am USB BIOS Flashback: nach der Z77 Reihe hatten bei den Z87 und Z97 ja nur noch ganz wenige Bretter dieses Feature, bei den Z170 kam es wieder bissel. Bei den AMD Brettern gab es bisher kein solches Feature, weder bei low end noch bei high-end. Da versteh ich Asus nicht ganz, denn Gigabyte bietet sein Dual-BIOS ja auch bei allen Brettern an, wäre somit auch für Asus nen Gewinn, wenn alle Bretter USB BIOS Flashback hätten.


----------



## Gast20180430 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

warum willst du zurückflashen ?


----------



## drstoecker (12. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Schreibt der te doch weil er ocen will über den BCLK!


----------



## DasWurmi (12. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Richtig. Also kein Lösungsvorschlag ? Ich hab auch vergeblich versucht nach einer Option das Bios einfach zurückzusetzen gesucht. Aber irgendwie wollen die mir das auch nicht machen lassen ^^.

Edit: Die kleine Batterie für ne Weile vom Mainboard zu nehmen wird wohl auch nichts bringen, oder ?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Nein, wäre auch schrecklich wenn das BIOS IC seine Version verliert wenn man nur die COS-Batterie wechselt 

Man kann nur das IC selbst direkt mit der gewünschten Version flashen.
Das kann OnBoard passieren  oder man lötet Ihn raus - bei Dir wird man den drin lassen und
einen passenden Sockel draufsetzen, um Ihn extern zurück zu flashen


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Bei Asus geht's das zurück Flashen auf ne ältere Version auch nicht.



Klar geht das, hab ich schon ein paar mal gemacht.
Sollte bei Gigabyte genauso funktionieren.


----------



## DasWurmi (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar geht das, hab ich schon ein paar mal gemacht.
> Sollte bei Gigabyte genauso funktionieren.



Jo, sollte. Nur wie ? - wenn mir Gigabyte alle Möglichkeiten nimmt ? Auf der Gigabyte Website, wo das Bios zum Download steht steht sogar : "This BIOS prohibits updating to earlier version BIOS".
Nur natürlich hab ich das übersehen als ich blauäugig damals das neue draufgespielt hab. 

Kann ich also annehmen dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, das wieder rückgängig zu machen ?


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Möglich. Alternativ auf nöchtes Betabios oder neues Bios warten und testen obs mit dem geht. Das es Biose gibt die das verhindern wusste ich garnicht :O Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Chimera (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Jo, sollte. Nur wie ? - wenn mir Gigabyte alle Möglichkeiten nimmt ? Auf der Gigabyte Website, wo das Bios zum Download steht steht sogar : "This BIOS prohibits updating to earlier version BIOS".
> Nur natürlich hab ich das übersehen als ich blauäugig damals das neue draufgespielt hab.



Im Normalfall wäre es ja möglich gewesen, doch ich vermute mal stark, dass in diesem Fall halt das NoGo von intel kam. Die wollten ja das OC von Non-K CPUs unterbinden und ich vermute mal stark, dass entweder Intel dies von Giga wollte oder es Giga selber so wollte, dass man eben nach nem Update nicht mehr zurückwechseln kann. Jetzt haben ja die Giga Bretter jeweils ein Dual-BIOS, für den Fall eines Bricks, evtl. gibt es ne Möglichkeit, dass du dieses auf den ersten Stein zurückflashen kannst. Ob dies bei nem funktionierenden BIOS geht, weiss ich leider nicht, da ich es bisher nur bei gebrickten BIOSen machen musst und da klappte es zum Glück  Ist bei Giga ja leider nicht so toll gelöst wie bei anderen Herstellern, wo man einfach den Schalter umlegen kann.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Jo, sollte. Nur wie ? - wenn mir Gigabyte alle Möglichkeiten nimmt ? Auf der Gigabyte Website, wo das Bios zum Download steht steht sogar : "This BIOS prohibits updating to earlier version BIOS".



Tja, dann will Gigabyte nicht, dass du ein altes Bios drauf schiebt. Vermutlich kam Druck von Intel, damit das OC der non K Modelle nicht mehr möglich ist.
Da hast du dann schlicht Pech gehabt.
Bzw. Danke Intel.


----------



## True Monkey (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

hust 

Die Bencher methode um ein altes Bios zu flashen ..........
Neues Bios runterladen (oder das was gerade drauf ist )

bios flashen ........und während des flashen NT ausschalten  
nu ist das Bios hinüber und wenn man jetzt neustartet geht erst mal gar nichts 

Egal ....mehrmals neustarten bis das board rafft das das Bios hin ist was daraufhin dann über das Dual Bios das Bios wiederherstellt ......Werksbios ....uralt 

Und jetzt kann man das alte Bios (was sicherlich neuer ist wie das Werksbios ) einfach drüberflashen 


tada ...fertig 



> Vermutlich kam Druck von Intel, damit das OC der non K Modelle nicht mehr möglich ist.



Pfff ....Intel
machen die eine Tür zu machen wir die nächste auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Nicht schön aber Efektiv. Vorausgesetzt das Board hat ein Dualbios. Das dürfte aber eines haben wenn ich mich nicht irre, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Wieder was gelernt


----------



## True Monkey (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Das Board des TE hat ein Dual Bios .....ansonsten hätte ich das nicht gepostet


----------



## DasWurmi (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Das Board des TE hat ein Dual Bios .....ansonsten hätte ich das nicht gepostet



Jup, Dual-Bios hab ich. Nur ob das so ne schöne Lösung ist ? Ich gehör da eher zu den Zweiflern, ob da nicht weitere Schäden entstehen...
Andererseits wäre dafür natürlich das Dual-Bios da. ^^

Eins vllt noch kurz:
Wird das 2. Bios, also das, welches wieder aufgespielt wird im Falle eines totalen Verlustes (Netzteil ausschalten) nicht auf jeweils auf die neueste Version aktualisiert ?
Sprich, ich hab dann wieder das mistige F20 drauf ? ^^


----------



## True Monkey (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Das zweite Bioschip ist nicht überschreibbar.
Da ist bis zum letzten Atemzug des Boards das Orginalbios drauf


----------



## DasWurmi (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Alles klar, dann wär das auf jeden Fall ne Option, danke ^^
Hoff halt dass es dann zumindest möglich ist das gleiche Bios nochmal draufzuspielen, oder ob er sogar da meckert ^^


Und ganz nebenbei, nicht dass das auch noch jemand von hier weis:
GIGABYTE GA-Z170-HD3P Non-K OC BIOS - Overclocking.Guide

Viele Leute in den Kommentare beschweren sich, dass das Overclocking auch mit dem Bios nicht / nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich hatte das F5g vor einem Jahr ca. mal drauf und konnte auch nicht übertakten, was ich aber auf meine damalige Untauglichkeit zurückgeführt habe. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es denn generell noch möglich ist mit dem F5g ?


----------



## True Monkey (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Ich habe die Anleitung noch nicht gelesen ....ist die von Roman selbst ?

Es gibt nämlich zwei Dinge die man im Bios ändern muss damit es funzt.
Eigentlich weiß er das auch bzw nehme ich das an.

post 3
Frage wegen Skylake non K oc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Notfalls frage hier beim Support mal nach einer Lösung


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Die Frage ist ob die ihm helfen, wenn sie sivh schon die mühe machen es Biostechbisch + das Rückflaschen zu verhindern. Versuchen kann mans, aber ich würde aufgrund der Gegebenheiten da nicht alzuviel erwarten.


----------



## DasWurmi (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe die Anleitung noch nicht gelesen ....ist die von Roman selbst ?
> Frage wegen Skylake non K oc



Gute Frage,
zumindest hat er sich rege in den Kommentaren beteiligt ^^


Edit: Ihr seid so schnell 
Den Support von Gigabyte hab ich gestern schonmal angeschrieben, wie´s generell mit dem zurückflashen aussieht. Bisher allerdings keine Antwort.
Dass die mir beim Overclocking helfen glaub ich kaum ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Ahja vor allem da sie es ja Versuchen zu unterbinden. Ab und an sitzen in den Supports echt coole Leute die dir ein bischen ausm Nähkistchen plaudern mit Tips und Tricks die inofiziel sind. Ist aber sehr selten und wird seltener da sie mit solchen infos meist gegen auflagen bzw regelungen in ihren Verträgen verstoßen.


----------



## True Monkey (13. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

^^jetzt lehne ich mich mal aus dem Fenster .......

Du postest gerade mit dem Overclocker der die meisten nonk Oc Rekorde weltweit hält. 
True Monkey @ HWBOT

GBTTM von Gigabyte kann zwar viel ....hat aber keinen Plan von OC


----------



## DasWurmi (14. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Und wie würde das funktionieren? 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

^^er setzt einen Sockel auf dem Bios Chip und flasht den chip ohne Board


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^er setzt einen Sockel auf dem Bios Chip und flasht den chip ohne Board



Fast richtig aber so wie ich es schon bereits geschrieben hatte
Ein Sockel vom Programmiergerät kommt auf das BIOS-IC ( mit dem Board  ) und wird so extern und ganz ohne auslöten geflashed...
Da Du ein Dual-Bios hast kann man beide gleich auf eine Version flashen


----------



## DasWurmi (14. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Ah ok. Alles klar. Ich spiel mich jetzt noch ein bisschen rum und schau mal was ich noch machen kann. Riesen Dank für die Antworten soweit !


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*



> ( mit dem Board  )




das war mir schon klar ......mit "ohne Board " meinte ich ja auf dem Board aber ohne es zu nutzen


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Das zweite Bioschip ist nicht überschreibbar.
> Da ist bis zum letzten Atemzug des Boards das Orginalbios drauf



Er macht das so und das Brett ist im Eimer, weil sich da nichts vom alten Bios Stein in den neuen überträgt. 
Wie soll das auch gehen, wenn alles breit ist?


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2017)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*



> Wie soll das auch gehen, wenn alles breit ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Sinn eines Dualbios ist ja der das der safe bios Chip den zweiten überschreibt falls was beim flashen etwas schief geht.
Ansonsten könnte man den sich ja sparen 

Mit der Methode zwingt man den einfach das zu tun wofür er da ist.....mehr nicht  

Und du solltest eigentlich wissen das ich hier nichts poste was ich mal irgendwo gehört oder gelesen habe sondern nur das was ich selber getestet habe


----------



## liam2004 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Bios auf ältere Version zurückspielen*

Ich habe das NT beim Flash abgeschaltet. Bios wurde überschrieben, so wie angegeben. Sehr geil, danke schön!


----------

